

CNN Throws Old School Smackdown on Digg   - eastsidegringo
http://www.hunterhost.com/99/links-2007-12-19/
This company ended up on the front page of Digg and a few days later were featured on CNN.com. Check out the stats to see how CNN brings the pain!
======
brk
Interesting to see real stats. I think it has become fairly common knowledge
that generalized Digg traffic is pretty worthless.

